# R8, Aston, Lambo, Ferrari, Evo - *with a slight twist*



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Few pics taken by me and converted to arty style :thumb:

Not to everyones taste but I enjoy it :wave:


----------



## m4drx (Aug 14, 2011)

Great shots buddy


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like 'em, very nice:thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Was this at the Seighford driving centre on saturday? If so then I was there driving the Subaru Impreza STI and the Audi R8. I could have done with some more laps but they were pretty expensive. 

The Audi R8 is such a lovely machine though!!

Ben


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Ben1413 said:


> Was this at the Seighford driving centre on saturday? If so then I was there driving the Subaru Impreza STI and the Audi R8. I could have done with some more laps but they were pretty expensive.
> 
> The Audi R8 is such a lovely machine though!!
> 
> Ben


Well spotted that man :thumb:

No this was a month or so ago - got Mrs B a whole day driving every car as a birthday pressie - thought I'd take some pics.

Out of all the cars, lambo, ferrari, porsche etc her fave was the R8 as well

Your right, that's what she said, more laps and longer course, could do with a few more twistys on it


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

If you were expecting a "they're great" from me, I'm going to disappoint... 

My opinion: I think the effect works well in some of these, but an even more selective focus and less clutter would make them really sing. Example; the lambo badge on the back. If there was more space on the left - making the badge appear a third of the way across the picture, then things would be more balanced.

I also think the front of the Ferrari needs more space and the porsche doesn't really work. The lambo wheel needs some detail digging out, too.

I'd be tempted to clone out the tax disc on the screen of the R8 in the shot with the Aston in the background and the cone.

Suggestion: just because photos work well from the left front doesn't mean you should always use that position only 

Hth.

Bret


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> Well spotted that man :thumb:
> 
> No this was a month or so ago - got Mrs B a whole day driving every car as a birthday pressie - thought I'd take some pics.
> 
> ...


The course was very short and a bit tame as you said. I didn't get to drive the lambo but would have loved to as it sounded the best!

Great pics too!

Ben


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

For me the Aston works the best... i think its cause of the colours just working better together in that shot.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I like the first Lambo one best of the lot - minus the Clio(?) a*se in the background.......:wave:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Didn't think these were to my taste at all, but after a second look they are growing on me. The effect does seem to suit the subject and I am warming to it a fair bit! Like the effort you have put into these, keep at it!


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

I really like the 1st Ferrari, as well as the 2nd and 3rd Lambo shots............

Taste is such a personal thing :0)


----------

